# Nass 6/1/12



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2012)

Just about 9 miles of solo goodness.

Post ride brew to celebrate finally getting that rooty, rocky climb at the very top of the fat kid climb.
View attachment 5161

More details to follow.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolled from the soccer fileds, hit Dip>Dip extension>Jekyll/Hyde>Long Way Home>Lower Plan B?>Twisted Sister>Llama Farm>Around Hatchery Ponds>Across Punchbrook>up to GW>Northwest Passage>Jail Bait>Wasteland>Newish trail I can't recall the name of>Very new trail I'm not sure has been named yet>Kitchen Bypass>Stony Hill Rd?>Fat Kid Climb>High Life>Miller Time>Done.

I was going to go back over to hit up half pipe after I got back to the lot, but for some reason my shoulders got really stiff coming down miller time, and one arm got a little numb.  I actually had to stop on miller time to try to stretch out.  Aside from that it was a pretty nice ride.  I decided to keep a mellow pace and try to keep rolling as much as possible, instead of the frequent stops I often make. I ended being out for about 1:50, with 1:30 of that being moving time.  8.83 miles total with 5.84 average moving speed.

Highlights were making twisted sister in one shot, usually I take at least one quick breather going up that.  And I was pretty pumped to make the rooty, rocky little up right at the end of the FKC, just before it spills out onto Miller rd.  I hit my line and just nailed it.  I've tried it a bunch of times, but this was the first time I got it! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice loop!!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Just about 9 miles of solo goodness.
> 
> Post ride brew to celebrate finally getting that rooty, rocky climb at the very top of the fat kid climb.
> View attachment 5161
> ...



Always cool when ya can cross something off the list!!

Steveo


----------

